# question about how to insert progesterone suppositories



## dsbeH

hi all, my pill that supposed to insert vaginally didnt come with an applicator so ive been inserting it manually and worried that its not going deep enough. does it have to go really deep in there to work? sorry for graphic question


----------



## Brittles

dsbeH said:


> hi all, my pill that supposed to insert vaginally didnt come with an applicator so ive been inserting it manually and worried that its not going deep enough. does it have to go really deep in there to work? sorry for graphic question

Dont push it too far, your cerix is very sensitive right now, so it can cause bleeding. I use my index finger to push it in and go pretty much the whole finger in, unless it gets uncomfortable then I stop. But try to lay down for about 30 min or they tend to slide out, and it will help the majority of the drug in it absorb. Its inserted vaginally to get closer to where in needs to go! Shorter trip! :haha: You'll have a lot of discharge from the substance that does not get absorbed so I would suggest panty liners!! Hope that helps!! Oh and I try to kinda turn it sideways too...once it gets up in there I try to turn it to get the most contact on the cervix


----------



## Saki

exactly as brittles suggested-dont worry about pushing it so far its uncomfortable it shouldnt slip out as it will start to dissolve/melt pretty quick. just be warned-its normal for you to get some of it on your fingers as you insert the next one-you'll know when it happens!!! how long are you on them for? i had them for a good few weeks, have them now just incase of any more bleeding so *fingers crossed* they do what they are supposed to x


----------



## dsbeH

thanks much! which way do you turn it toward the cervix?


----------



## jenr1

Hey there,
I've been using progesterone suppositories for more than a month now. Just put it in like you would a tampon. Do not worry about putting it in too far, you will not hurt yourself. I have to use them 3 times a day. I usually wear a thin pad during the day. Try to put your feet up for a few minutes but it's really not necessary. It will still do what it is supposed to as it is absorbed very quickly. Good luck to you :)


----------



## Brittles

dsbeH said:


> thanks much! which way do you turn it toward the cervix?

Mine are shaped like a super mini tampon. Long and big pill like. Once it makes its way up there I try to turn it so its more or less laying flat against the cervix. I don't think its necessary I just found it dissolves more easily for me, but it could just be the kind that I have... cause mine DEFINITELY slide back out if I try walking around right after. I insert one before going to sleep, and I am supposed to take one in the morning, but its too hectic, so I use an old prescription of Crinone gel:-$ Its a cream thats in a little applicator shaped like a tampon. It sticks a lot easier than the suppositories I found. Mine are only precautionary, I had beautiful progesterone levels and don't need them at all, but they said it wont hurt so why not...


----------



## Jule

dsbeH said:


> hi all, my pill that supposed to insert vaginally didnt come with an applicator so ive been inserting it manually and worried that its not going deep enough. does it have to go really deep in there to work? sorry for graphic question

Hi,
I use Endometrin 2 times a day- just start this month and it came with appox 4.5 inches applicator. I insert about almost 1 inch left. In my opinion, each women s different so just observe yourself. 
Like other lady said.. Just relax and lie down on your bed. Use pillow to support under your knee on the side helps to relax. ( I recommend to take a bath and really clean your hands well ) If you don't have applicator, your index finger is perfectly fine. You should insert all the way slowly and you will know when to stop. About direction, my doctor said go toward yr butt- diagonally down not straight in) (sorry in case tmi...but think it would help) Then, lie down for 15 min at least. U may need to wear Light sanitary napkin cuz it tends to leak along the day.
Hope this help...
Good luck


----------

